
US spied on Japan government, companies: WikiLeaks - brobinson
http://news.yahoo.com/us-spied-japan-government-companies-wikileaks-082720026.html
======
fit2rule
If we want to live in a free society, we must do something about these heinous
acts which imprison us all. Millions of people have, over the course of
history, lost their lives precisely because men in power were allowed to abuse
that power and cast their nets into the winds, to reap profit from the loss of
the nation, their sovereign. If we want to continue to consider ourselves
free, enlightened people, we must always work hard to uncover the secrets
being laid as traps by those who would enslave us all. It is absolutely
disgusting that the average American citizen is letting its government get
away with crimes against humanity, and I look forward to the day when more
American secrets are spilled on the altar of public opinion.

~~~
mikeash
I am an American citizen. What would you like me to do about it?

~~~
fit2rule
Everything you possibly can.

~~~
mikeash
Could you be a little more specific?

~~~
fit2rule
Renounce your citizenship and leave the country? Vote? Get active in public
advocacy campaigns to inform people that their country is being used by
criminals? I honestly do not know but one thing is for sure - we can't just
give up and let this happen.

~~~
mikeash
I don't see how leaving the country would help. I do vote, but my choices are
either the crazy guy, the other crazy guy, or somebody who can't possibly win.
Public advocacy campaigns? Maybe, but people by and large know what's going on
and _like_ it.

~~~
flippant_truth
stop. paying. taxes.

~~~
mikeash
No. I'm not going to go to jail over this. Part of the social contract is that
you pay taxes even when they help to pay for things you disagree with.

------
tobltobs
That proves, that Mitsubishi is a terrorist organization.

~~~
hellbanner
This was probably downvoted for sarcasm, but it brings to light the scary
power governments have in naming entities they don't like..

~~~
ccvannorman
Mitsubishi under terrorism investigation for possible intentional deployment
of dangerous airbags. The US DOJ and NSA are investigating whether or not
these "faulty airbags" had a remote detonation device that could be used to
target diplomats. [1] __Literally __the first google result with "Mitsubishi
recall danger". Imagine how powerful the XKeyScore or PRISM is when they type
"John HackerNews Author 3" "bomb". Congratulations, you're under investigation
too!

[1] [http://www.9and10news.com/story/27525884/subaru-
mitsubishi-e...](http://www.9and10news.com/story/27525884/subaru-mitsubishi-
expand-recalled-vehicles-with-dangerous-airbags)

------
mmphosis
[https://wikileaks.org/nsa-japan/](https://wikileaks.org/nsa-japan/)

------
mirimir
The NSA even spies on domestic targets, and shares unredacted intercepts with
the Five Eyes and Israel ;)

------
cottonseed
Obviously Japan should retaliate against the US.

------
vbezhenar
That's bad, but it might have good consequences. Governments around the world
might start to better protect their information and communications, thus
providing better protection against both NSA, spies and other malicious
entities.

------
nickpsecurity
This is legitimate as they do the same to us. They're one of the most capable
countries doing espionage against U.S. military and industry. They've stolen
plenty of I.P.. At one point, NSA intercepted a communication from Mitsubishi
that contained President's Daily Brief. We have to spy on countries like this
to even out the negotiations or else they become quite one-sided without us
knowing why.

~~~
justinpombrio
By this argument, basically every other country in the world should spy as
much as possible on the US, since _our_ surveillance is so ubiquitous. Do you
agree?

~~~
nickpsecurity
Yes, I agree they should play by the same rules as us or pull even more stuff.
A NSA proponent worded situation nicely: "most countries make espionage
against _them_ illegal while making espionage for them legal and even funded
in form of intelligence agencies." That's the game. Better play it or
competition wins.

------
justwannasing
In other news, Japan spied on US government. Film at 11.

~~~
dylanjermiah
May seem like that now, but you were once labeled a 'crazy conspiracy
theorist' for even suggesting that governments have secret spying agencies.

~~~
rtpg
What? I think the fact that the NSA was spying on foreign nation's governments
is pretty much in their mission statement

~~~
dylanjermiah
Until Snowden claims were dismissed as false and crazy.

